# ألبوم -  كما أنا   -  أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل



## cobcob (5 يناير 2009)

*حصريا على منتديات الكنيسة *
*احدث البومات فريق الحياة الافضل *
*هدية 2009 لكل رواد منتديات الكنيسة *​ 
*ألبوم ( كما أنا ) *
*فريق الحياة الأفضل - betterlife team*​ 
*الألبوم كامل وبجودة صوت ممتازة*
*18 ترنيمة*​ 
*

*​ 
*مثل عظيم رحمتك*​ 
*يا ما أعجبَ حبَ الفادي*​ 
*أختبرتني الهي*​ 
*من أجلي*​ 
*في بريه الفتورِِ*​ 
*عند نهر الأردن*​ 
*هل يا ترى خارت قواكَ*​ 
*أيها المسيح ربنا العظيم*​ 
*إلى متى*​ 
*يا جميع المتعبين*​ 
*قد مات بالصليب*​ 
*ربي أنت للتعابى*​ 
*كما أنا*​ 
*أختبرني يا الله*​ 
*في السما و الأرض و البحار*​ 
*أعود الي موطني*​ 
*في هذه الليله*​ 
*أنا غريب و تايه*​ 

شريط كما أنا فريق بيتر لايف.rar
​ *ياريت اللى ينقل الموضوع او اللينكات او الشريط يذكر المصدر*
*( منتديات الكنيسة )*​ 

*كل سنة وانتو طيبين *
*سلام ونعمه *​ 
*مع تحيات *
*فريق عمل قسم الترانيم*​


----------



## oesi no (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: ألبوم ( كما أنا ) أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل*

*فقط وحصريا فى منتديات الكنيسة وبس *
*واللى نفسه ياخده منتداه معندناش مانع بس مينساش ذكر المصدر *
*كل سنة وانتو طيبين جميعا *
*والف الف الف شكر يا ماريان على الحصرية الجميلة دى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: ألبوم ( كما أنا ) أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل*

راااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا ماريان ​

ميررررررسى كتير على الشريط الرائع ده 

جارى التحميل طبعا ................


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعه 
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: ألبوم ( كما أنا ) أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل*

cobcob

جزيل الشكر لكي اختي

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## cobcob (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: ألبوم ( كما أنا ) أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل*



oesi_no قال:


> *فقط وحصريا فى منتديات الكنيسة وبس *
> *واللى نفسه ياخده منتداه معندناش مانع بس مينساش ذكر المصدر *
> *كل سنة وانتو طيبين جميعا *
> *والف الف الف شكر يا ماريان على الحصرية الجميلة دى *​




*العفو يا جو
منتدانا وأعضاؤه يستحقوا أحسن حاجة
وبجد ربنا يعوض كل واحد بيتعب فى أى حاجة فى المنتدى ده​*


----------



## cobcob (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: ألبوم ( كما أنا ) أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا ماريان ​
> 
> ميررررررسى كتير على الشريط الرائع ده
> 
> ...



*الرائع فعلا هو مرورك وردك على الموضوع يا كوكومان​*


----------



## cobcob (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: ألبوم ( كما أنا ) أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل*



كليمو قال:


> cobcob
> 
> جزيل الشكر لكي اختي
> 
> ...




*شكرا ليك كليمو
:36_22_26:​*


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ألبوم ( كما أنا ) أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل*

*كما هو المتوقع 6 ردود و 56 مشاهدة ومن ال 6 ردود 3 لصاحبة الموضوع *
*ربنا يبارك ويزيد*​


----------



## cobcob (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ألبوم ( كما أنا ) أحدث ألبوم لفريق الحياة الأفضل*



oesi_no قال:


> *كما هو المتوقع 6 ردود و 56 مشاهدة ومن ال 6 ردود 3 لصاحبة الموضوع *
> *ربنا يبارك ويزيد*​



*لا تقلق يا جو 
بقو 118 مشاهدة انهاردة
3 ردود من 3 أعضاء زى العسل
بركة
حد لاقى
كل سنة وانتو طيبين​*


----------



## nansameh (6 يناير 2009)

Thank you so much , this is awesome


----------



## ramynasr (6 يناير 2009)

ميررررررسى كتير على الشريط الرائع ده 

جارى التحميل طبعا ................


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعه


----------



## cobcob (6 يناير 2009)

nansameh قال:


> Thank you so much , this is awesome




*welcome nansameh
thanks for participation​*


----------



## cobcob (6 يناير 2009)

ramynasr قال:


> ميررررررسى كتير على الشريط الرائع ده
> 
> جارى التحميل طبعا ................
> 
> ...




*العفو يا رامى
يا رب الشريط يعجبك​*


----------



## foba h (7 يناير 2009)

ربنا يباركك قوي علي مجهودك الرائع ده​


----------



## cobcob (7 يناير 2009)

foba h قال:


> ربنا يباركك قوي علي مجهودك الرائع ده​




*ميرسى يا فوبا يا جميلة
ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا مريان 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

كل سنة وانتي طيبة

عيد ميلاد سعيد​*


----------



## com2me (7 يناير 2009)

بجد شريط رائع بحثت وللاسف مكنش موجود على اي موقع 
شكرا cobcob على المجهود الرائع 
وشكرا ايضا منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## medhatfayez (8 يناير 2009)

:Love_Letter_Send:ميرسي كتير علي الترانيم 

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## ROWIS (8 يناير 2009)

*جاري التحميل من غير تفكير
ههههههههه
*​


----------



## cobcob (8 يناير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك يا مريان
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ...



*شكرا jesus156
كل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## cobcob (8 يناير 2009)

com2me قال:


> بجد شريط رائع بحثت وللاسف مكنش موجود على اي موقع
> شكرا cobcob على المجهود الرائع
> وشكرا ايضا منتدى الكنيسة



*شكرا ليك com2me
ربنا يباركك
وبصراحة كلنا نقول
شكرا منتدى الكنيسة​*


----------



## cobcob (8 يناير 2009)

medhatfayez قال:


> :Love_Letter_Send:ميرسي كتير علي الترانيم
> 
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين:Love_Letter_Send:




*شكرا يا مدحت
وأهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى
:ab2:​*


----------



## druck (8 يناير 2009)

المسيح يباركك


----------



## cobcob (8 يناير 2009)

ROWIS قال:


> *جاري التحميل من غير تفكير
> ههههههههه
> *​



*ايه يا  رويس 
فينك يا راجل ؟؟؟؟
:big31:
ميرسى ليك على الرد بس ماتبقاش تقطع الجوابات​*


----------



## cobcob (8 يناير 2009)

druck قال:


> المسيح يباركك



*شكرا druck
نورت المنتدى والموضوع​*


----------



## Emad-ch (8 يناير 2009)

thanx awiiiii ana kont mestani cd da men zaman thanx for your hardwork


----------



## cobcob (9 يناير 2009)

emad-ch قال:


> thanx awiiiii ana kont mestani cd da men zaman thanx for your hardwork




*شكرا عماد
نورت الموضوع
ويا رب تكون الترانيم دى بركة وفايدة ليك​*


----------



## أبو فادي 555 (9 يناير 2009)

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## MSgogo (9 يناير 2009)

عاوز شريط ترانيم يسوع رفيقى


----------



## cobcob (9 يناير 2009)

أبو فادي 555 قال:


> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك



*الرب يباركك
شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## cobcob (9 يناير 2009)

msgogo قال:


> عاوز شريط ترانيم يسوع رفيقى



*يوجد موضوع مخصص لطلبات الترانيم
يرجى الالتزام بنظام المنتدى​*


----------



## bahy (10 يناير 2009)

thanks a lot bgd ana knt badawr 3al album da w makntsh 3aref agebo

ya 7asryatakooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cobcob (10 يناير 2009)

bahy قال:


> thanks a lot bgd ana knt badawr 3al album da w makntsh 3aref agebo
> 
> ya 7asryatakooooooooooooooooooooo




*ميرسى يا باهى 
ابقى عدى علينا دايما 
وباذن ربنا هايكون عندنا كل حاجة حلوة وجديدة​​*


----------



## باشق مجروح (10 يناير 2009)

ترانيم جميلة جدااااا عاشت الايادي​


----------



## cobcob (10 يناير 2009)

باشق مجروح قال:


> ترانيم جميلة جدااااا عاشت الايادي​



*شكرا ليك
عاشت مشاركاتك
:99:​*


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يناير 2009)

ايه التقدم والجمال ده

ربنا يقويكم ويكون معكم 

وكل سنة وانتو طيبين​


----------



## pop201 (11 يناير 2009)

الف شكر علي الترنيم الجميلة


----------



## 3NeW3 (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكم على الشريط​
فاسمحلى ارفق لينكات اخرى اضافيه على ربيد شير ​
*مثل عظيم رحمتك*​ 
 *يا ما أعجبَ حبَ الفادي*​ 
 *أختبرتني الهي*​ 
 *من أجلي*​ 
 *في بريه الفتورِِ*​ 
 *عند نهر الأردن*​ 
 *هل يا ترى خارت قواكَ*​ 
 *أيها المسيح ربنا العظيم*​ 
 *إلى متى*​ 
 *يا جميع المتعبين*​ 
 *قد مات بالصليب*​ 
 *ربي أنت للتعابى*​ 
 *كما أنا*​ 
 *أختبرني يا الله*​ 
 *في السما و الأرض و البحار*​ 
 *أعود الي موطني*​ 
 *في هذه الليله*​ 
 *أنا غريب و تايه*
​


----------



## cobcob (11 يناير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> ايه التقدم والجمال ده
> 
> ربنا يقويكم ويكون معكم
> 
> وكل سنة وانتو طيبين​




*أى خدمة يا باشا
زورونا تجدوا ما يسركم
:smil16:
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا مورا​*


----------



## cobcob (11 يناير 2009)

pop201 قال:


> الف شكر علي الترنيم الجميلة



*شكرا ليك pop201​*


----------



## cobcob (11 يناير 2009)

mina*gsm قال:


> شكرا لكم على الشريط​فاسمحلى ارفق لينكات اخرى اضافيه على ربيد شير ​
> *مثل عظيم رحمتك*​
> *يا ما أعجبَ حبَ الفادي*​
> *أختبرتني الهي*​
> ...



*شكرا يا مينا على المشاركة الفعالة 
اللينكات اضيفت للمشااركة الأولى فى الموضوع​*


----------



## mero_engel (11 يناير 2009)

*جميل قووي وجهود رائع *
*تسلم ايديكم *
*ميرسي يا كوب كوب *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## king (11 يناير 2009)

مجهود اكتر من رائع


----------



## cobcob (11 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *جميل قووي وجهود رائع *
> *تسلم ايديكم *
> *ميرسي يا كوب كوب *
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​




*اهلا ميرو 
ميرسى ليكى يا مر على المرور والرد
ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## cobcob (11 يناير 2009)

king قال:


> مجهود اكتر من رائع




*شكرا كينج
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مارى منير جرجس (11 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الترانيم


----------



## prayer (11 يناير 2009)

الف شكر كوبكوب  ربنا يعوضك 
جاري التحميل وكل سنة وانتي في تمام البركة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 يناير 2009)

*حملت ترنيمه وجارى تحميل الباقى 
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يا قمرايتى يسوع يعوضك*


----------



## cobcob (12 يناير 2009)

مارى منير جرجس قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الترانيم




*شكرا لمرورك مارى​*


----------



## cobcob (12 يناير 2009)

prayer قال:


> الف شكر كوبكوب  ربنا يعوضك
> جاري التحميل وكل سنة وانتي في تمام البركة




*يا welcome
يا prayer
كل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## cobcob (12 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *حملت ترنيمه وجارى تحميل الباقى
> ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يا قمرايتى يسوع يعوضك*




*ميرسىىىىىىىىى يا كركورة
منورانا يا قمر​*


----------



## lovelychoris (12 يناير 2009)

*الشريط جميل قوي قوي قوي قوي قوي احنا بنشكركم علي المجهود الجامد جدا دة بجد شكرا.............ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## cobcob (12 يناير 2009)

lovelychoris قال:


> *الشريط جميل قوي قوي قوي قوي قوي احنا بنشكركم علي المجهود الجامد جدا دة بجد شكرا.............ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*



*ميرسى يا lovelychoris على الرد الجميل​*


----------



## ميزوا (13 يناير 2009)

ميرسى جدا على الشريط
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## cobcob (13 يناير 2009)

ميزوا قال:


> ميرسى جدا على الشريط
> ربنا يعوضكم




*ميرسى جدا ليك يا ميزوا
على مرورك وتشجيعك*​


----------



## naelnashat (18 يناير 2009)

thanks alot .god bless you


----------



## cobcob (18 يناير 2009)

naelnashat قال:


> thanks alot .god bless you




*أهلا naelnashat
العفو يا رب كل موضوعات المنتدى تعجبك
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## ana_more (21 يناير 2009)

ميرسى كتير ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## cobcob (21 يناير 2009)

ana_more قال:


> ميرسى كتير ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك



*مير سى ليك على مرورك وردك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يناير 2009)

الشريط اكثر من رائع
ربنا بعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مينا ميشيل مقار (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا جد ليكوا ربنا يعوض تعبكوا خسر   امين............


----------



## cobcob (25 يناير 2009)

مينا ميشيل مقار قال:


> شكرا جد ليكوا ربنا يعوض تعبكوا خسر   امين............




*ميرسى يا مينا على المرور والتشجيع​*


----------



## cobcob (25 يناير 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> الشريط اكثر من رائع
> ربنا بعوض تعب محبتك



*انتى اللى رائعة يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## wawa_smsm (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا ياماريان على الشريط, 
أصلى أنا دايما أحب أتابع شرايط بتر لايف

مجهود رائع, ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## cobcob (26 يناير 2009)

wawa_smsm قال:


> شكرا جدا ياماريان على الشريط,
> أصلى أنا دايما أحب أتابع شرايط بتر لايف
> 
> مجهود رائع, ربنا يعوض تعبك



*:big35:
شكرا يا wawa_smsm
أتمنى ان الشريط يعجبك​*


----------



## علي مزيكا (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم والرب يباركك


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

علي مزيكا قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم والرب يباركك




*شكرا لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 يناير 2009)

شكراا ليكى يا كوبكوب وجارى التحميل​


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى لمرورك 
ومبروك الاسم الجديد والنيو لوك
ههههههههه​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يناير 2009)

thank you


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

abanoup makram قال:


> thank you



*شكرا ليك يا ابانوب
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## fadyorg (1 فبراير 2009)

الشريط فوق الرائع بجد وربنا يباركك


----------



## fadyorg (1 فبراير 2009)

مش عارف ليه  مش حاسس ان ده فريق الحياه الافضل اصلا. ده مجرد رأي.


----------



## cobcob (1 فبراير 2009)

fadyorg قال:


> الشريط فوق الرائع بجد وربنا يباركك




*ربنا معاك يا فادى 
 وميرسى على ردك الجميل​*


----------



## cobcob (1 فبراير 2009)

fadyorg قال:


> مش عارف ليه  مش حاسس ان ده فريق الحياه الافضل اصلا. ده مجرد رأي.




*قصدك اننا بنضحك عليك يعنى ؟؟
ههههههههههههههه
انا هقولك انت حاسس كده ليه 
اعتقد ان كل الحكاية ان اسلوب الفريق وتوزيعاته اتغيرت
فى الاول كانت مايلة اوى للتوزيعات الغربية وده اعتقد ان قل دلوقتى
بس اللى انا متأكده منه
ان كل شريط بيكون أحلى من اللى قبله فعلا​*


----------



## sabrygad (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:crazy_pil


----------



## فادى سامى (24 أبريل 2009)

الله معكم امين ويقويكم اجمعين


----------



## mero_engel (24 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي يا كوبكوب *
*علي الشريط*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

ترنيمه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## anglicgirls (29 يونيو 2009)

*ليا طلب صغير عاوزة الترانيم التي تعرضها قناة ctv​*


----------



## mmeennaa (29 يونيو 2009)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم و يجازيك حسب خدمتك الصالحة


----------



## mina aalraheb (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعبك 
وننتظر المزيد ... ربنا معاكى


----------



## dapharaoh (28 أكتوبر 2009)

el download nclick fen?


----------



## sheper (29 يناير 2010)

ششششششششكرا


----------



## twins_2ma (16 فبراير 2010)

thanx very much


----------



## yoooh (12 أبريل 2010)

الرب يبارككم


----------



## sherif007 (16 أبريل 2010)

الرجاء ارسال اللينكات


----------



## lovelychoris (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## josephfayek01 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

shokran khales


----------



## basem666 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot that is great work


----------



## mahermath (6 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## marwan1 (8 فبراير 2011)

شكر خاص للمنتديات الكنيسة على الشريط كما أنا-وشكر عشان انا نزلت مجموعة من الشرايط للحياة الافضل -شكرا منتديات الكنيسة انتم بركه اخوك في المسيح يسوع مروان


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 فبراير 2011)

[SIZEرائعة الترانيم[/SIZE]


----------

